
Distilled's Optimization Delivery Network: our first year in numbers - Roedou
https://www.distilled.net/resources/distilled-odn-by-the-numbers/
======
Roedou
Our R&D team put out a beta version of 'ODN' this time last year; we're up to
a billion requests/month & millions of dollars of revenue running through it.

The product lead just published a blog post celebrating some of the
milestones, and shared some early data from a successful client test.

